
Mike Biddle: We can recycle plastic - zoowar
http://www.ted.com/talks/mike_biddle.html
======
onedognight
His startup MBA Polymers <http://www.mbapolymers.com/home/selling-plastics-to-
us> has a research plant in Richmond, CA but has only built production
facilities in other countries so far. Does anyone know why?

